# Game #38: Bucks (19-17) @ Lakers (16-21)



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Milwaukee Bucks @ Los Angeles Lakers
Tuesday, 15 January 2013
2230H EST
Local Channel: FSWI, TWC SportsNet
National Channel: N/A​


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Lets get a win streak started. Go lakers


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers WILL win this game.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

One win at a time.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

:jr: This was my reaction whenI saw the Bucks' record and then looked at ours.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Laker Freak said:


> :jr: This was my reaction whenI saw the Bucks' record and then looked at ours.


Was trying to find Bill Parcells sound byte "You are what your record says you are" but couldn't.

Meanwhile, Dennis Green's sound byte is almost as appropriate...


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

> Lakers fans might not believe it, but with a victory over Bucks tonight, Mike D'Antoni will win his 400th game as an NBA coach.


-Kevin Ding



> Pau Gasol (concussion) will be out tonight, as we learned yesterday. He’ll be re-evaluated tomorrow. *Earl Clark will start at PF.*


-Mike Trudell

Earl Clark era.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Earl Clark has been awesome.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Who is Pau Gasol?


----------



## The Big Dipper (Oct 23, 2012)

I want to see the Bucks humiliated, I want to see 06 Kobe 06 Nash and 09 Howard busting some ****ing skulls in Staples.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think we all want to see this.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Two possessions, two alley oops to Dwight from Kobe.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

llullz @ Nash.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

MWP with two triples. LA leading 14-4 early. Nice!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Lob City.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Dwight's got his hops back. :yesyesyes:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dwight looks hungry! :drool:


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Big Dipper (Oct 23, 2012)

Ooooooh nice lob.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

All day, errday, Monta.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We suck at running fast breaks.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We actually look good defensively. This is crazy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

9 assists on all 9 baskets so far. I love it.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Dwight's elbow blocked that shot. llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Basel said:


> We suck at running fast breaks.


It's the Derek Fisher tradition.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Side note, but the Rockets lost tonight and the Blazers are about to lose to the Nuggets. That makes this game a lot more important.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Monta heating up.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I really hope Jamison's 3-point shot sticks around.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Dafuq was that?!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Suddenly our defense looks awful again. Mike Dunleavy is just chillin', wide open on the court.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Seriously.

WTF is the matter with this team? We had an early 12 point lead in this quarter just shaved down to 2 in nothing flat.

**** me.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bad end to what was a great start to the quarter. 29-27 after one quarter.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Jump shots galore for our bench. :sigh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel said:


> Side note, but the Rockets lost tonight and the Blazers are about to lose to the Nuggets. That makes this game a lot more important.


Just kidding about the Blazers. They end the game on a 13-4 run and now they're in overtime.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Ron said:


> Seriously.
> 
> WTF is the matter with this team? We had an early 12 point lead in this quarter just shaved down to 2 in nothing flat.
> 
> **** me.


Duhon-Morris-Jamison-Clark-Sacre happened.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe force-feeding Dwight.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Lakers have scored one dunk in 6 game minutes.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Lakers outscored 22-8 before that Jamison 3.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dwight has like 5 dunks in the first half


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Basel said:


> Just kidding about the Blazers. They end the game on a 13-4 run and now they're in overtime.


You jinxed the Nuggets. :nonono:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Twan's hot.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe: "Ah ****" llullz


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I used to hate watching that little tear-drop from Nash, now that he's a Laker, I love it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dwight is playing extremely well tonight. Those three games off seem to have given him a big boost.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Twan!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

D'Antoni's resting Clark. Good.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

llullz @ Sanders.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cajon said:


> You jinxed the Nuggets. :nonono:


Now it's over.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Go Nuggets!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe playing off-ball. :drool:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Unlike the 1st quarter, that was a good finish to the 2nd. 16-6 run right now.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Bad defensive rebounding.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

57-50 Lakers at the half.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh lawd. :nonono:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Some ugly ball being played by both teams.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Earl flying.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Nash bricking wide open shots.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Great D by Monta against Kobe.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Bail out call.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Jennings. llullz


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow Kobe. Missed layup? Really?


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe caught the Derek Fisher bug. llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe airball?! mg:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Really awful stretch here for Kobe. Whoa.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice hustle there.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

trading airballs and 24 second violations right now


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Over/under 40 mins for Kobe?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I know he's been struggling with his shot, but Meeks should be playing over Morris. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe's only made shot in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> I know he's been struggling with his shot, but Meeks should be playing over Morris.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


D'Antoni is so weird with his rotations. Jamison goes from 6 straight DNP-CD's to playing all the time and Meeks goes from starting to getting no minutes. There's no consistency whatsoever.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Duhon only makes long 3's. He has to be 2-3 feet behind the line for them to go in.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Duhon's high.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We've given up so many offensive rebounds tonight.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Bad, bad defensive rebounding. :nonono:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Bad possession.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dwight is DOMINANT tonight.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Good foul by Metta.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Morris and metta are the two worst fast break finishers in the league


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

AnDwight Byward.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Klosed.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Time to send Howard and Kobe to the showers but Pringles will probably leave them in until there's 30 seconds left in the game .


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor, poor Jennings.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Time to pull the starters out.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Earl going one-on-one.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

36 mins 40 sec tonight for Kobe.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Seeing a double didget victory about to happen is a nice surprise.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Meeks' the cigar to D'Antoni's Auerbach. llullz


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dwight and Kobe both with 31 tonight. Awesome.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Solid win. :clap:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe played excellent D on Jennings!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Kobe played excellent D on Jennings!


The Doberman's back.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Good win and good defense tonight...really crossed the Bucks on several plays in the 4th.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

> I hate watching my team win, but I love seeing my team win #keepballingfellas


-Jordan Hill












> After the game, Brandon Jennings praised Kobe's D, said it created difficulties both operating and just getting the ball. AK





> In the 30:34 Nash, Bryant, and Howard played together Tuesday night, the Lakers were +23. BK


-Kamenetzky Brothers



> Bucks coach Jim Boylan: "Our rhythm was taken away from us -- and mainly by the defense Kobe played."





> Dwight Howard: "When we play the way we played the last two games, I don't see anybody beating us." #lakers





> Brandon Jennings on Kobe tonight: "Probably the best defense anybody's played on me since I've been in the league."


-Kevin Ding



> Kobe on how he's been able to guard Irving/Jennings and still have the energy to get his points on offense: "Just will, man."





> Kobe said he got mad at Pau for continuing to do team activities through his concussion: "Just stay home, cut all the lights off, just rest"


-Dave McMenami


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

All great to read. Let's hope that we can build on this.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Other than all the offensive rebounds, last night was a pretty good game. The first 3 quarters were not exactly perfect, but they didnt have a major meltdown and dig themselves a hole.

I am not convinced that we have figured it all out yet, but it sure is nice to watch a couple of wins. Lets see what they can do against a good team on Thursday.


----------

